
Voices of Music - mkesper
https://voicesofmusic.org/donate.html
======
knowingathing
Talk about an industry needing to adapt to survive. But it reminds me of a
quote from Mozart in the Jungle "classical music has been losing money for
people for 500 years". Or something like that.

I guess either some HN mod enjoys classical music or it is something people
love discussing.

And as a web designer, I just love their website :D

------
thih9
I'm likely missing something, but could someone explain why is this page
interesting?

~~~
andybak
Came here to ask the same. I actually have an interest in early music but I
couldn't see anything on that page that seemed to be HN-worthy.

